# Please move the Plex menu



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi, 

The recent addition of an official Plex plug-in has increased the value of my TiVo several fold. My mother in law (and the rest of us) can now watch our movie and TV collection by streaming through TiVo from our home server. 

My only complaint is that nobody can ever remember that the Plex plug-in can be found under the Music and Photos menu - after all we are using it for Movies and TV.

I would love to see a poll on who uses Plex primarily for music and photos. I bet, like me, most use it as a Streambaby replacement for movies and TV - which means the menu is in a very un-intuitive location. 

Please can you move Plex to the "Find" menu like all the other streaming services, or at least to the "Apps" menu?

Thanks for listening! 

Richard


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Yes, it's in a stupid place. Needs to move.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Someone had a screen shot from a beta where they showed it moved. I'm not sure why it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I think we will see it in the next update.


----------



## jlouis2 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hope so. I just set up my TiVo and I saw it under music and photos. So I didn't log on to it through there until I couldn't find it in an other more obvious place for fear that it would only stream my photos and music. Where it is currently placed is stupid, IMO.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I think TiVo decided to put it in the photos sub section as to an attempt to eliminate any confusion as to why it isn't integrated into onepass.

It must be popular as they do appear to be backtracking on that decision, but it still will never be integrated into onepass. (Neither is Vudu personally owned content)

I am sure that won't stop the requests and self proclaimed internet experts from claiming it is easy to do.


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

bradleys said:


> I think TiVo decided to put it in the photos sub section as to an attempt to eliminate any confusion as to why it isn't integrated into onepass.
> 
> It must be popular as they do appear to be backtracking on that decision, but it still will never be integrated into onepass. (Neither is Vudu personally owned content)
> 
> I am sure that won't stop the requests and self proclaimed internet experts from claiming it is easy to do.


They could have at least put it under apps and we wouldn't have assumed it would work under Onepass.

That being said, as a 25 year programmer, unless their code is a disaster, it actually shouldn't be that hard to add Plex as another data source for OnePass.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ramiss said:


> They could have at least put it under apps and we wouldn't have assumed it would work under Onepass.
> 
> That being said, as a 25 year programmer, unless their code is a disaster, it actually shouldn't be that hard to add Plex as another data source for OnePass.


The OnePass data comes from a DB on their server, not local data like recordings. Integrating local data from Plex is probably not as easy as it seems. It's even more difficult with Plex because not only would they need to integrate local data but they'd have to devise a way to convert the Plex metadata format into their format, which may not even be possible. Their whole system is based on unique series IDs and episode IDs, if that info isn't included in the Plex metadata then they'd have to do some sort of crude text based match which might not be accurate.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Someone had a screen shot from a beta where they showed it moved. I'm not sure why it hasn't happened yet.


Posted here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10633029#post10633029


----------



## Steve28 (Oct 12, 2009)

bradleys said:


> I think we will see it in the next update.


Really? That screen shot was from some time ago... well, last month, which in internet time is "some time ago"


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> The OnePass data comes from a DB on their server, not local data like recordings. Integrating local data from Plex is probably not as easy as it seems. It's even more difficult with Plex because not only would they need to integrate local data but they'd have to devise a way to convert the Plex metadata format into their format, which may not even be possible. Their whole system is based on unique series IDs and episode IDs, if that info isn't included in the Plex metadata then they'd have to do some sort of crude text based match which might not be accurate.


I'm not saying it isn't a lot of work, but it certainly is possible.

1) Of all the 3rd party apps, Plex likely provides most, if not all, of the Metadata required.

2) Merging the DB results and generating local UIDs may not be trivial, but it certainly isn't beyond a professional programmer's ability. Plus UIDs are only useful to the code using them. A special sub-set of UIDs could be allocated to Plex.

My point is that if TiVo won't do it then it's because they don't want to and not because of a technological limitation.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Plex is now in Video Providers, so it will display in My Shows.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Plex is now in Video Providers, so it will display in My Shows.


Yep, I saw it there on our BOLT, yesterday, and it's there on our Roamio and Mini, as well. In fact, PLEX is now listed under the *"Find TV, Movies & Videos"* _and _*"Music & Photos"* Tivo Central sections, as well as among the *"Video Providers"* under "My Shows."


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I couldn't figure out where it came, all of a sudden. But I did find it under video providers and was able to get rid of it along with HSN. To each his own...As the say.


----------

